# I have a favor to ask of everyone involved with CMHR



## Casnos Minis (Jul 26, 2008)

We have a county Fair coming up the end of August (21-24). We are doing a 4-h group project. We are thinking about doing it on CMHR. I don't have a printer so I can't print any pictures of the horses or anything like that. My question is could someone print out all the info and pictures of the ones we have in custody, and can Cprrine send me all the newsletters printed out? I have the first 2-3, and I have plent of copies of those along with pamphlets On CMHR. I would also like to have printed out how ans why CMHR was started. We want to get the word out to more people and this is a good size fair to do it at, and we might put it into another fair also, if the timing is right to take it from our fair to the next one. We are also trying to get donations for CMHR as one of our Community service projects that is on going through out the year. I'm going to make jars and put them up through out the fai grounds ( at food booths, petting zoo barn, exhibit halls, and main office).

Can some one help us out? Thanks so much. You can Pm or email me also.

You can send it to:

Christy Hayden

3 Bates Road

Cummington, MA 01026


----------



## Marty (Jul 27, 2008)

Christy that is very sweet and we can use all the help we can get so a big thank you!

I will ask Connie about the newsletters for you; Connie does that and I'll see what I can do about the pictures and updates on the horses. We just had some adopted, some relocated and some adoptions pending so I will get an updated list for you asap.

CMHR was the brain child of KayKay and you can read about it on the website.

Thanks again Christy.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jul 27, 2008)

Marty said:


> Christy that is very sweet and we can use all the help we can get so a big thank you!
> I will ask Connie about the newsletters for you; Connie does that and I'll see what I can do about the pictures and updates on the horses. We just had some adopted, some relocated and some adoptions pending so I will get an updated list for you asap.
> 
> CMHR was the brain child of KayKay and you can read about it on the website.
> ...


Thanks Marty. Also there is an update on Cassidy on the back porch for anyone following her ordeal.

Christy


----------

